# do you like Cilantro?



## boomchakabowwow (May 4, 2014)

a friend gave me a bunch of cilatro plants. he told me he heard the smell wards off aphids..so i planted them throughout my garden. now i have a cilantro "situation". it is starting to get hot in my area, so i expect the plants to go to seed soon.

i've been using the stuff by the fistful. salsas, chinese steamed fish, etc. really trying to keep the plants trimmed down.

the other day, i made a pea rissoto, and on a whim..i chopped up a LOT of the herb and stirred it in at the end. whoa! it was awesome. all grassy and herby..very fresh tasting.

you like it? i did a slaw with lots of the stuff, and it taste amazing. it has to be good for us. it just taste like it is.

anyone?

my mom cooks and strains a fish broth..and stirs in copious amounts of cilantro for a soup. it is like a veggie soup of pure cilantro. the heat tempers the flavor.


----------



## panda (May 4, 2014)

make cilantro vinaigrette and cilantro mayo, easy way to use up a lot of product.


----------



## Bimjo (May 5, 2014)

Nope. I'm one of those folks for whom cilantro tastes like soap.


----------



## mkriggen (May 5, 2014)

Bimjo said:


> Nope. I'm one of those folks for whom cilantro tastes like soap.


:yeahthat: bitter soap at that

Be well,
Mikey


----------



## Erilyn75 (May 5, 2014)

I used to hate it, now I love it. I put it in a lot of stuff during the summer. You can make a cilantro pesto out of it as well. Pour it into ice cube trays, cover with plastic wrap or store in batches in small freezer containers and pull one out when needed.


----------



## erikz (May 5, 2014)

I love coriander


----------



## Brad Gibson (May 5, 2014)

possibly the best herb on earth!


----------



## boomchakabowwow (May 5, 2014)

Erilyn75 said:


> I used to hate it, now I love it. I put it in a lot of stuff during the summer. You can make a cilantro pesto out of it as well. Pour it into ice cube trays, cover with plastic wrap or store in batches in small freezer containers and pull one out when needed.


good idea!


----------



## WarrenB (May 5, 2014)

erikz said:


> I love coriander


Ohhh coriander, I was thinking what the hell is cilantro:biggrin: Yep love it


----------



## Bigdaddyb (May 5, 2014)

LOVE the stuff. 

I find I trend toward ethnic cuisines that know what to do with it.


----------



## WildBoar (May 5, 2014)

We eat a lot of it. It's too bad it's already done for the summer when the tomatoes really start coming in, but we do get a second batch in the fall.


----------



## jared08 (May 5, 2014)

I truly hate cilantro. It's my least favorite herb to use in every way..


----------



## Mrmnms (May 5, 2014)

If you use it after cooking rather than during, you can eliminate that special soap taste. Love it with some Thai , Mexican and Chimichurri for sure.


----------



## jai (May 6, 2014)

Amazing herb the roots are out of this world for curry bases and the leaves are such vibrant flavored accompaniment for stir frys and currys. Also love it in mexican food and just simply chiffonade and through greek yogurht with broccolli and lime . Truly a delicous ingredient


----------



## Sambal (May 6, 2014)

Not sure if there's any real science behind it but I've read about cilantro/coriander being used for heavy metal detox. 

I use it for some curries (leaves and stems for some Indian curries, and roots, stems and leaves for some Thai curries) and for steamed fish.


----------



## Korin_Mari (May 6, 2014)

I love cilantro! It makes everything taste lighter (fresher? less greasy?? I don't know what the correct word would be). There is never enough cilantro in my food.


----------



## Scrap (May 6, 2014)

I love a healthy dose of it in salsas. Took time for it to grow on me but I ended up loving it like everything I swore off when I was very young


----------



## Asteger (May 6, 2014)

Brad Gibson said:


> possibly the best herb on earth!



I think I read somewhere that it's also the most consumed herb on earth.



WarrenB said:


> Ohhh coriander, I was thinking what the hell is cilantro:biggrin: Yep love it



Yeah, if you ever hear 'cilantro' you know you're listening to a US cooking show.


----------



## Bill13 (May 6, 2014)

Love it!!! Cilantro pesto with scallops, yum.


----------



## boomchakabowwow (May 6, 2014)

Asteger said:


> I think I read somewhere that it's also the most consumed herb on earth.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, if you ever hear 'cilantro' you know you're listening to a US cooking show.



if you ever hear "yeen sai"..you know you're listening to a cantonese cooking show. 

some great responses on this thread. thank you!


----------



## 29palms (May 9, 2014)

Love cilantro - cook with the stems and garnish with the leaves.


----------



## TheNewMexican (May 13, 2014)

My understanding is that there is a genetic predisposition as to whether or not a person likes Cilantro or whether it tastes bad to them. Who knows.......

I'm just glad me and the wife both like it. Otherwise, how could one do justice to a good Pico de Gallo without it? :cooking:


----------



## mr drinky (May 13, 2014)

I love cilantro. You can also buy freeze dried cilantro that I have on hand during the winter months -- not as good but when I need small amounts or use it in a vinaigrette it is nice to have on hand. 

Also, when I chop up cilantro leaves and don't use it all, I spread them out to fully dry, then freeze them on a pan. After they are frozen I store them in the freeze for when I need an extra table spoon or two. I used to get Dorot frozen cilantro cubes too which I liked to have on hand in a pinch, but they can be hard to find in the US -- though I have been seeing them more and more.

k.


----------



## Dardeau (May 16, 2014)

So I get what the cilantro haters are going on about. I ate a flower today and it did all the stuff the haters talk about, tasted astringent like soap, felt grainy while swallowing, and left me with a sore throat. I guess the flower had a high enough concentration of whatever to affect me adversely where the leaves tasted good.my mind is a little bit blown.


----------

